# [Info]Manuales amd64, instalacion y castellanizacion(cerrado

## g0su

Solo decir que los tres manuales que escribi en su momento han sido borrados. Por mi parte no tengo intencion de actualizarlos ni copiarlos, el motivo de ello, es no estoy de acuerdo la trayectorio que esta llevando gentoo este ultimo año ni el tema de desarrolladores, de todas formas, como la cantidad de documentacion que ahi es suficiente me imagino quen o habra problema.

Dejo pasteado una pequeña conversacion del canal gentoo-es irc, siendo el canal oficial de este subforo(omitire comentarios intermedios para que no sea muy largo el log), el nick que uso es moxilo, que aunque le resulte raro a la gente de fuera, mis amigos saben de sobra que es mi nick(mucha relacion con mi nombre real), no uso es nick por lo del tema del platano de dibujos animados y las coñas que habian:

```
abr 10 17:07:27 moxilo   buenas, una duda a ver si alguien la sabe. Donde se le dice a bash que lea o no lea el fichero .bashrc? porque el root no lee ese fichero pero los usuarios "normales" =<1000 si que lo leen

abr 10 17:08:01 ferdy   moxilo: depende de si inicias bash como una shell de login o no

abr 10 17:08:20 moxilo   ferdy, en el /etc/passwd le tengo puesto que su shell sea /bin/bash

abr 10 17:08:48 ferdy   lo pruebas desde una tty o desde un emulador de terminal ?

abr 10 17:09:35 moxilo   desde las dos

---Comienza a hablar sobre algo que ocurre en una base de datos ---

abr 10 17:14:39 moxilo   nadie sabe entonces porque el root no me lee el .bashrc pero si que me crea el .bash_history y me lee el .bash_logout?

abr 10 17:14:47 ferdy   moxilo: te lo he dicho antes

abr 10 17:15:01 ferdy   ademas

abr 10 17:15:09 ferdy   .bashrc se lee desde .bash_profile

abr 10 17:15:52 moxilo   ferdy lo pruebas desde una tty o desde un emulador de terminal ? moxilo desde las dos   ferdy ah... ferdy mmm  ferdy el asunto no es ese YosWinK  ferdy el asunto es que el modulo estÃ¡ mal esto es lo ultimo que pusistes

abr 10 17:16:49 ferdy   moxilo: 17:15 <+ferdy> .bashrc se lee desde .bash_profile <----

abr 10 17:17:05 LinuxBlues   moxilo: si necesitas un .bashrc para root por quÃ© no lo creas en /root/  (o lo copias dÃ¡ndole solo permisos para root)

abr 10 17:17:10 moxilo   ferdy, eso lo has dicho antes 

abr 10 17:17:18 ferdy   moxilo: eso estÃ¡ en el man del bash

abr 10 17:17:50 moxilo   ya pero fredy no digasl o de ferdy moxilo: te lo he dicho antes porque eso no lo habias dicho antes. LinuxBlues esta creado y no lo lee

abr 10 17:18:06 ferdy   moxilo: te he dicho que lo lee cuando es una login de shell

abr 10 17:18:09 ferdy   que es la respuesta REAL

abr 10 17:18:16 ferdy   si leyeras la documentaciÃ³n con eso te servirÃ­a

abr 10 17:25:44 moxilo   ferdy, tal vez, pero tal vez, hables sin saber si he leido o dejado de leer la documentacion

abr 10 17:26:05 ferdy   moxilo: si si.... te has leido el man del bash verdad ?

abr 10 17:26:10 ferdy   entonces no preguntarÃ­as lo que preguntas...

abr 10 17:27:13 moxilo   ferdy, desgraciadamente mis conocimientos de ingles me impiden leer el man del bash, lo que no implica pasarme por lucas/hispalinux/bulma para leer el tema del bash

abr 10 17:27:26 ferdy   moxilo: el man del bash estÃ¡ traducido

abr 10 17:27:37 moxilo   eso sera para tu distribucion

abr 10 17:27:47 ferdy   moxilo: yo creia que esto era #gentoo-es

abr 10 17:27:55 moxilo   y esto es una gentoo

abr 10 17:27:58 ferdy   moxilo: utiliza un sistema decente

abr 10 17:28:05 ferdy   pues instalate las pÃ¡ginas del man en espaÃ±ol

abr 10 17:28:07 moxilo   si tienes razon gentoo no es decente, o si?

abr 10 17:28:24 moxilo   ferdy, porque hablas sin saber igual que antes, por favor pregunta antes y di oie porque no las pones

abr 10 17:28:39 ferdy   en este caso la limitacion no estÃ¡ en la herramienta, no en el que la usa

abr 10 17:28:56 moxilo   DarkTemplar ~ # cat /etc/make.conf | grep ACCEPT

abr 10 17:28:56 moxilo   ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

abr 10 17:28:56 moxilo   DarkTemplar ~ # emerge -pv manpages-es

abr 10 17:28:56 moxilo    !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "manpages-es" have been masked.

abr 10 17:28:58 ferdy   moxilo: porque lo normal de alguien que no puede ni leerse la pagina del man de bash es ponerse las man en espaÃ±ol

abr 10 17:29:31 moxilo   ferdy, baja esos humos e? que con lo que te he pegado ya tienes para un rato

abr 10 17:29:36 ferdy   moxilo: pues rellenas un bug para que marquen estable en otras arquitecturas

abr 10 17:29:41 ferdy   moxilo: jajajaja

abr 10 17:29:47 moxilo   ferdy, no es estables ves como vuelves a hablar

abr 10 17:29:48 ferdy   moxilo: esto es muy muy simple

abr 10 17:30:07 ferdy   eres un bocazas....

abr 10 17:30:16 ferdy   si me vas a decir tu si un paquete es estable o no jejejeje

abr 10 17:30:24 moxilo   me dijo el chabal que llabab lo del manpage que lo probara poniendo ~amd64 en el ebuild pero dejo el man rayado

abr 10 17:30:34 moxilo   si eso te vas a los foros y lo buscas :)

abr 10 17:30:41 ferdy   moxilo: quÃ© chaval ?

abr 10 17:30:48 ferdy   moxilo: si manpages-es no lo mantiene nadie en gentoo 

abr 10 17:31:17 moxilo   no? esperate un minuto que lo de bocazas te lo vas a meter por donde yo se, dios mio que poco respeto tienes hacia los demas

abr 10 17:32:05 ferdy   moxilo: eres un bocazas.... nadie mantiene ese paquete

abr 10 17:32:09 ferdy   deja de inventarte cosas anda...

abr 10 17:32:21 ferdy   y no pretendas darme lecciones de cÃ³mo funciona gentoo por favor...

abr 10 17:33:20 moxilo   Javier Lopez -> Yo hice el ebuild del manpages-es. Las pÃ¡ginas traducidas las saca de http://ditec.um.es/~piernas/manpages-es/ pero parece q el proyecto estÃ¡ muerto xq no actualizan desde el 2002

abr 10 17:33:27 moxilo   Si sabÃ©is algÃºn sito donde las pÃ¡ginas estÃ©n mÃ¡s actualizas, decirlo y mirarÃ­a de actualizar el ebuild

abr 10 17:33:35 moxilo   avier perdona por este offtopic pero mira haber si puedes solucionar el ebuild para que este disponible para la plataforma amd64 ^_^! 

abr 10 17:33:50 ferdy   moxilo: Javier Lopez no es desarrollador de gentoo.... puede decir misa

abr 10 17:34:06 moxilo   ferdy, es la persona que ha hecho el ebuild 

abr 10 17:34:19 moxilo   y por tanto ahore te lees el post y mira si lo probamos o no

abr 10 17:34:37 moxilo   si espero que un desarrollador de gentoo haga algo por el castellano lo llevo bien

abr 10 17:34:41 moxilo   http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-233003-highlight-.html

abr 10 17:34:55 moxilo   y que sepas que se probo y machaco todos los man dando errores la mitad de ellos

abr 10 17:35:05 ferdy   moxilo: yo mismo soy desarrollador de gentoo.... y fuimos los primeros en traducir el glep 34

abr 10 17:35:11 ferdy   moxilo: asi que deja de decir gilipolleces 

abr 10 17:35:47 ferdy   moxilo: ademas, la documentaciÃ³n en espaÃ±ol es de las que mÃ¡s actualizadas estÃ¡ si no la que mas

br 10 17:36:00 ferdy   moxilo: asi que antes de meterte con gente que hace MUCHO mas que tu por gentoo, mejor haces algo de provecho

abr 10 17:36:11 moxilo   y? te crees con derecho de insultar cuando encima a) Has metido la pata con lo del manpage-es que no esta disponibel b) sin saber dices que pruebe una distribucion mejor c) insultas a diestro y siniestro

abr 10 17:36:16 moxilo   ferdy, que sabras lo que he hecho yo?

abr 10 17:36:29 moxilo   por lo menos YO HE RESPETADO A LA GENTE SIN INSULTAR

abr 10 17:36:34 ferdy   moxilo: buscamos tus contribuciones ?

abr 10 17:36:35 moxilo   y sin esos humos 

abr 10 17:36:42 ferdy   moxilo: estoy harto de usuarios como tu 

abr 10 17:36:58 ferdy   que no tienen ni puta idea y ademas se permiten decirnos como tenemos que hacer nuestro trabajo

abr 10 17:37:13 ferdy   moxilo: pues si te parece que he insultado tanto y te has ofendido tanto porque te he dicho que leas un man

abr 10 17:37:19 ferdy   moxilo: me llevas a devrel a ver quÃ© te dicen ellos

abr 10 17:37:30 moxilo   no he dicho como hacer tu trabajo eso te lo has inventado, has sido tu quien ha dicho ponte una distribucion mejor

abr 10 17:37:53 moxilo   no por decir que me leea un man no sino pro cosas como bocazas,  deja de decir gilipolleces  etc etc

abr 10 17:38:07 ferdy   moxilo: es que eres un bocazas porque la pagina del man si estÃ¡ traducida

abr 10 17:38:18 ferdy   moxilo: si no eres capaz de usar package.keywords no es mi problema

abr 10 17:38:26 moxilo   ferdy, te repito que para la gentoo amd64 no esta y por tanto me he ido a lucas y a hispalinux a leerlo

abr 10 17:38:31 ferdy   moxilo: si no sabes aÃ±adir un keyword estable a un ebuild no es mi problema

abr 10 17:40:15 moxilo   ferdy, si lees en los foros de gentoo-amd64 el tema de instalar el paquete de x86 es a groso modo una altap osibilidad de cargarse la distribucion, como te he dicho probamos en poner en el ebuild, aÃ±adir ~amd64, como has visto en el post de hace bastante tiempo Mar Oct 05, 2004 3:57 pm, y fue una autentica cagada ya que dejo muchos man inserbibles, que pretendes que lo haga otra vez con el mismo resultado?

abr 10 17:40:37 ferdy   moxilo: que lo hagas bien

abr 10 17:40:51 ferdy   moxilo: en una maquina alpha he tenido que instalar muchos paquetes que no estan en alpha y no he roto nada

abr 10 17:41:04 ferdy   moxilo: repito que la limitacion no esta en la herramienta (gentoo) si no en quien la usa (tu)

abr 10 17:42:06 moxilo   ya estamos con los insultos pa aqui y pa aya en fin da igual dejalo, cuando te bajes de la nube a terreno mortal hablamos X)

abr 10 17:42:33 ferdy   esto es lo que mas odio de la gente que no tiene ni idea

abr 10 17:42:37 ferdy   que se hacen los inferiores

abr 10 17:42:48 ferdy   para intentar que alguien que sabe algo se sienta mal

abr 10 17:42:48 ferdy   jeje

abr 10 17:42:50 moxilo   no me hago el inferior tu me has dicho que soy inferior XDDD

abr 10 17:42:50 ferdy   que triste...

abr 10 17:43:06 ferdy   moxilo: si no eres capaz de instalar un paquete que no tiene una keyword, mejor usa fedora

abr 10 17:43:51 ferdy   sobretodo si el tio este me va a decir a mi como tengo que hacer mi trabajo como devel
```

Esto ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso. Como veo que no tengo el suficiente conocimiento y no tengo el titulo de  "Develop" creo que no tengo porque seguir haciendo documentación ya que ahi gente muy superior que es capaz, y para que se nos trate tan bien como el comentario hacia la persona que hizo el ebuild del manpages-es y ese tipo de cosas. Paso de soportar insultos, y cosas relacionadas de este tipo. Que yo soy mortal ante todo y no tengo alas para ser un dios.

Despues de 2 años y medio largos de visitar los foros y creo que 2 años de registro me despido de hacer post de documentacion o ayuda para facilitar cosas que a mi me resultaron dificiles, para eso ya esta DIOS.

----------

## Ferdy

No se muy bien a qué viene esta pataleta... de todas formas y como intentas dejarme mal; el que quiera que se pase por #gentoo-es y que juzgue.

De todas formas como te he comentado, devrel existe para algo. Estoy convencido de que mi actuación ha sido buena y por lo general lo es (con excepciones, nadie es perfecto); así que estoy dispuesto a ponerte en contacto con ellos si lo crees oportuno.

Un Saludo.Ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

"HUMANO, DEMASIADO HUMANO" (Friedrich W. Nietzsche)

g0su fuiste tú quien también defendió en el mismo canal de IRC a funky, usuario que preguntaba, tras supuestamente haber leído y aceptado las condiciones de uso de gmail, cómo se usaba y si había alguien que hubiese usado (fraudulentamente) gmailfs, tras haber leído sus condiciones y haberlas aceptado. Lamentablemente, nunca guardo logs pero lo recordarás... Estoy seguro.

He estado presente, como puede apreciarse en tu log, durante toda la conversación, y decías que se te insultaba cuando nadie lo hacía... evidentemente, tú eres humano, al igual que todos nosotros, por mucho que alguno se empeñe en pensar que todos somos bots. Sin embargo, todo eso que nos hace humanos, también puede hacernos pensar que "otro" ser humano puede tener un mal día y que no se han de tener todas sus respuestas muy en cuenta... Cosa que a tí no te ha ocurrido, con lo cual, eso te hace mucho menos humano, o más bot, que todos los que nos encontrábamos allí.

Tranquilo... Hay gente cada vez más dispuesta y capacitada para trabajar en las traducciones, en dos palabras: nadie te echará de menos.

¡Buena suerte!

----------

## YosWinK

 *g0su wrote:*   

> Solo decir que los tres manuales que escribi en su momento han sido borrados. Por mi parte no tengo intencion de actualizarlos ni copiarlos, el motivo de ello, es no estoy de acuerdo la trayectorio que esta llevando gentoo este ultimo año ni el tema de desarrolladores, de todas formas, como la cantidad de documentacion que ahi es suficiente me imagino quen o habra problema.

 

g0su, creo que te equivocas privando de ayuda a gente que no tiene ninguna culpa de que estes enfadado con Gentoo y con sus desarrolladores. Personalmente creo que existen otras vías, incluyendo las que la comunidad ofrece, otras para expresar tu descontento:

En cuanto a no estar de acuerdo con la trayectoria de Gentoo, lo cual es perfectamente válido, puedes enviar un mail a -dev explicando tu opinión sobre el desarrollo de la distribución (esto lo hacemos entre todos). 

Si tienes problemas con los desarrolladores, existe la sección de User Relations dentro de devrel que seguro atenderá cualquier queja que tengas.

Sinceramente, este no creo que sea el camino. Piensalo dos veces antes de retirar una ayuda muy útil a cambio de ganar nada. Quizá se entienda mucho mejor si conseguimos ver la situación desde un punto de vista exterior y preguntarnos ¿que nos parecería a nosotros si alguien hiciera esto?.

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso. Como veo que no tengo el suficiente conocimiento y no tengo el titulo de  "Develop" creo que no tengo porque seguir haciendo documentación ya que ahi gente muy superior que es capaz, y para que se nos trate tan bien como el comentario hacia la persona que hizo el ebuild del manpages-es y ese tipo de cosas. Paso de soportar insultos, y cosas relacionadas de este tipo. Que yo soy mortal ante todo y no tengo alas para ser un dios.
> 
> 

 

Como colabarador de la documentación a mí me da bastante pena leer estas palabras. No creo que a nadie se le haya dicho que no tiene suficiente conocimiento y que para eso hay gente "superior". 

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Despues de 2 años y medio largos de visitar los foros y creo que 2 años de registro me despido de hacer post de documentacion o ayuda para facilitar cosas que a mi me resultaron dificiles, para eso ya esta DIOS.
> 
> 

 

g0su, supongo que retirar tus aportaciones a la comunidad es una medida de llamar la atención sobre el tema, perfectamente legítima, pero no se hasta que punto justa con el resto de usuarios. 

Dejo aquí mi petición para que pienses tranquilamente sobre esto y reconsideres tu postura.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tranquilo... Hay gente cada vez más dispuesta y capacitada para trabajar en las traducciones, en dos palabras: nadie te echará de menos. 
> 
> 

 

Cuidado siempre con juzgar más allá de uno mismo.

Un saludo.

----------

## quelcom

Dices que no pones 'comentarios intermedios' para que el log no sea demasiado largo, sin embargo a mi me parece un error. 

Yo estaba en el canal, pero si no hubiera estado presente tendría la impresión de que en esos momentos #gentoo-es era un partido de tenis g0su/ferdy/g0su/ferdy donde los demás estaban apalancados en la silla y leyendo con una cerveza en la mano. 

Si te has dedicado a guardar el log o lo citas todo o mejor no citar nada, mas que nada para que la gente no se piense que no había nada mas para hacer (YosWinK y ferdy estaban bastante liados con temas de gentoo-es en ese momento).

Por otra parte me parece un acto barriobajero y cutre que borres tus manuales a consecuencia de esto, y que encima postees aquí lo ocurrido para someterle a un juzgado popular cuando ya hay mecanismos creados para esas cosas. Personalmente no me interesa leer esos posts que parecen sacados de un programa del corazon, y me imagino que mucha mas gente opinará lo mismo.

Si eso a sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso una de dos: o es un vaso de chupito o ya estas quemado de hace tiempo. La etiqueta Developer dudo que la den por hacer mucha doc, o por ser el que mayor tiempo se pasa en el canal ayudando: implica un grado de responsabilidad y trabajo mucho mas allá (ferdy está liado en net-mail creo, Yos no sé donde está, pero lo mismo).

Como mini off-topic te recomiendo que te metas cuanto antes a mejorar tu inglés, no solo por que ya no hubiera salido toda esa 'basura' siendo capaz de leer el man de bash, sino por que lo necesitarás cada día. Estoy seguro que con esto no te descubro nada nuevo, lo sabes mejor que nadie.

Respecto a ferdy le llevo leyendo en otros foros cosa de año y medio, y nunca le he visto dando masticada una solucion, sin embargo te dice donde buscarla, cosa que se agradece ya que aparte de la solución se aprende información adicional que en otro día quizás vayas a necesitar. Por esos lares tambien a veces se llegó al semidebate ferdy malo/ferdy bueno cosa que sin duda no aporta nada.

Revisa las motivaciones que te llevaron a hacer los manuales, si eres sincero con ti mismo y los hicistes con 'amor' verás como no tiene sentido quitarlos en mi humilde opinión.

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuidado siempre con juzgar más allá de uno mismo. 
> 
> 

 

Me parece perfecto tu comentario, pero jamás he juzgado por encima de mí mismo, sino mirándome a mí mismo única y exclusivamente... Hasta ahora mi labor ha sido muy escasa y realmente poco productiva, tan sólo he traducido (por completo) 4 documentos hasta la fecha... y ello me conduce a pensar... ¿es mi labor imprescindible? NO; ¿soy suplantable por cualquier otro? POR SUPUESTO QUE SÍ; ¿puedo mejorar mis contribuciones? DESDE LUEGO QUE SÍ.

Lo que en ningún momento he pensado es: traduje (lo cual no es tarea fácil) estos documentos, son perfectos, y como nadie los lee o todos se han dado cuenta de que están obsoletos, dejo de colaborar...

He traducido el grub-error-guide.xml y a los 3 días, aún sabiendo que una nueva versión iba a estar disponible en breve, tuve que actualizarlo y lo hice.

Traducir no es fácil, pero es infinitamente más fácil que crear un manual desde cero, metiéndote en las entrañas de ese programa, para ver como puedes hacer que funcione a medida (cosa que he hecho en un par de ocasiones, y que espero no volver a tener que hacer... porque requiere de mucho más tiempo del que cualquiera pueda pensar).

Por ese motivo, dije, e inisisto: de haber creado el manual te tendría mucho más en cuenta, pero... ¿por haberlos traducido? Todos sabemos hacerlo, y las labores de traducción, por complicadas que sean a veces, cualquiera puede hacerlas... Tan sólo necesitas dos cosas: conocer la otra lengua (inglés), y algo que pasamos demasiado por alto: conocer a la perfección la nuestra.

Todos, absolutamente todos, somos prescindibles. Excepto quienes crean los manuales, no te quepa la menor duda.

----------

## g0su

Este post era unicamente para decir que los manuales se habian eliminado de los foros de gentoo-es, ademas daba por conlcuido el asunto con el post -> (cerrar)

 *Quote:*   

> intentas dejarme mal

 

Yo he posteado la conversacion del irc, que cada uno saque sus conclusiones.

 *Quote:*   

>  Estoy convencido de que mi actuación ha sido buena y por lo general lo es

 

eres un bocazas.... 

si me vas a decir tu si un paquete es estable o no jejejeje 

moxilo: eres un bocazas.... nadie mantiene ese paquete 

y no pretendas darme lecciones de cÃ³mo funciona gentoo por favor... 

moxilo: Javier Lopez no es desarrollador de gentoo.... puede decir misa 

moxilo: asi que deja de decir gilipolleces

Los insultos, la sobervia y el respeto hacia otros compañeros ha sido una actuación(actor?) COJONUDA.

```
g0su fuiste tú quien también defendió en el mismo canal de IRC a funky, usuario que preguntaba, tras supuestamente haber leído y aceptado las condiciones de uso de gmail, cómo se usaba y si había alguien que hubiese usado (fraudulentamente) gmailfs, tras haber leído sus condiciones y haberlas aceptado. Lamentablemente, nunca guardo logs pero lo recordarás... Estoy seguro.
```

Entiendo que estes ofendido puesto que el comentario que dijistes y la respuesta que te dio el chabal fue guapa. Si quieres el log lo tengo guardado si lo quieres en el Hispano estoy.

```
He estado presente, como puede apreciarse en tu log, durante toda la conversación, y decías que se te insultaba cuando nadie lo hacía...
```

Bocazas gilipollas etc etc no son insultos son mimos, entiendo que seas amigo del Sr. fredy y que postees en menos de 10 minutos despues de que lo hiciera Sr.fredy, pero creo que amiguismos pocos, unicamente el post era para adbertir que los manuales publicados en este foro por mi parte los iban a eliminar.

```
en dos palabras: nadie te echará de menos. 
```

Por poco te pasa como jesulin  :Razz:  5 palabras XP. Realmente me has roto el corazon, lastima que ese manual en un princio(no se si cuando se publico la primera version que no fue en estos foros conocias gentoo porque fue para la 1.2 rc2 creo que era), y fue para un amigo que queria ponerse gentoo y se liaba con el manual oficial. Te puedo asegurar que los casi 10K de castellanizacion, los 1K en amd64 y los 18K en instalacion de usuarios que lo hayan leido mejor/peor, si ha servido de ayuda pos eso que se lleban, pero antetodo que sepas que fueron creados para un amigo sobretodo el de instalacion(para matusalem y miguel) y amd64(este se lo comente a Stolz cuando se hiba a poner porque tenia dudas).

```
¡Buena suerte!
```

Gracias muy amable X).

```
puedes enviar un mail a -dev explicando tu opinión sobre el desarrollo de la distribución
```

Que quieres que les diga? señores felicidades por haber puesto el kernel 2.6 quitando toda posibilidad de seguir con los gentoo-sources en el 2.4, mi servidor se lo agradecera eternamente! pues bueno...

```
existe la sección de User Relations dentro de devrel que seguro atenderá cualquier queja que tengas.
```

Que cada uno haga lo que quiera. Mi protesta ya esta hecha aqui en los foros contra la politica que se esta siguiendo.

```
Piensalo dos veces antes de retirar una ayuda muy útil a cambio de ganar nada. 
```

Creo que la equibocacion viene por parte vuestra, yo no voy a eliminar esos manuales, los voy a reescribir en html y publicarlo en una web de un amigo, la elimino de los foros de gentoo-es por mi desacuerdo con algunas personas. No considero que la web me represente y ha sido mi decision.

```
No creo que a nadie se le haya dicho que no tiene suficiente conocimiento y que para eso hay gente "superior". 
```

Has leido el log, me imagino que si, la prepotencia es chula. Incluso como pudistes ver en dias anteriores con el tema de los ebuild, leistes al igual que yo comentarios de, eso no es la filosofia de gentoo(a que no es la de los usuarios? es la que marca la web WOW), y cosas que me cansaron para tomar dicha decision. En tu caso dijistes y a mi parecer muy bien que cualquier ebuild es bien venido.

```
Dices que no pones 'comentarios intermedios' para que el log no sea demasiado largo...
```

Buscame en el hispano y te paso el log entero y si quereis lo subis, peor creo que es una gran parrafada para publicarlo.

```
Por otra parte me parece un acto barriobajero y cutre que borres tus manuales a consecuencia de esto, y que encima postees aquí lo ocurrido para someterle a un juzgado popular cuando ya hay mecanismos creados para esas cosas. Personalmente no me interesa leer esos posts que parecen sacados de un programa del corazon, y me imagino que mucha mas gente opinará lo mismo. 
```

Nadie te obliga a leerlo, de hecho lo puse como (Cerrado) y unicamente informaba. Barriobajero fue la atitud que se tubo en el canal, eso es barriobajero.

```
Si eso a sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso una de dos: o es un vaso de chupito o ya estas quemado de hace tiempo. La etiqueta Developer dudo que la den por hacer mucha doc, o por ser el que mayor tiempo se pasa en el canal ayudando: implica un grado de responsabilidad y trabajo mucho mas allá (ferdy está liado en net-mail creo, Yos no sé donde está, pero lo mismo). 
```

Creo que ese refran se entiende a la perfeccion, y si lees por favor mi primer post llevaba ya cansado con muchas cosas hace tiempo. No se porque daran la etiqueta develop ni sinceramente me interesa, pero creo que esa "gran responsabilidad" es tambien el respeto hacia los demas y hacia otros compañeors "digan o no misa".

```
Todos, absolutamente todos, somos prescindibles. Excepto quienes crean los manuales, no te quepa la menor duda.
```

Si bueno, todos somos imprescindibles tanto los que traducen como los que crean, porque tu habias visto el manual de castellanizacion oficial de la gentoo? comparalo con el que habia en los foros, fue desde 0 cosa de navegante y mia.

Lo vuelvo a decir, este post esta cerrado yo no puedo cerrar pero creo que cerrar dos post tan grandes que estan en post it se debe de abisar antes. No es una quemada hacia fredy, ha sido lo ultimo que ya me ha hecho decidirme, en ningun momento se piense que fue por culpa de fredy OJO. Y si alguien le interesa seguramente si me lo permiten se los pasare a frikis para que lo suba.

----------

## Ferdy

```
--(ferdy@posidon$ gentoo-sources  )-- eshowkw 

                  | a  a  a  h  i  m  m  p  p  pa pd s  s  s  x  xb xb xd 

                  | l  m  r  p  a  6  i  p  p  pc p  3  h  p  8  8s 8s 8  

                  | p  d  m  p  6  8  p  c  c  co c  9     a  6  6d 6d 6  

                  | h  6     a  4  k  s     6  -s -  0     r     -  -  -  

                  | a  4                    4  m  o        c     f  o  o  

------------------+------------------------------------------------------

2.4.20-r33        | -        -        -  -                 -  +           

2.4.25-r17        |                      -                    +           

2.4.28-r8         |                      -                    +           

2.6.10-r6         |    ~                 +                 ~  +           

2.6.10-r7         |    ~        ~        ~  ~                 ~           

2.6.10-r8         |                      ~                                

2.6.11-r3         |    +                 ~  ~                 ~           

2.6.11-r4         |    ~                 ~  ~              ~  +           

2.6.11-r5         |    ~                 ~  ~                 +           

2.6.11-r6         |    +                 ~  +              ~  ~           

2.6.1-r2          | ~  +     ~           -                 ~  +           

2.6.7-r19         |                                        ~              

2.6.8-r3          | ~  -        +        -  +                 +           

2.6.9-r9          | ~  +        ~        +  +                 +           
```

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2005.0/2.4/

 

Qué de cosas se aprenden leyendo documentación y el planet...

----------

## g0su

```
emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8.ebuild
```

```
echo ">=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.5" >> /etc/portage/package.mask && emerge gentoo-sources
```

Y???? el soporte al kernel 2.4 se termina en la version 2.4.28, no va haber mas soporte al 2.4 por parte de gentoo. 

Pero creo que si de todo lo que he dicho tu unico razonamiento ha sido intentar/desacreditar una critica persona sobre uno de los motivos que no me han gustado de gentoo es tu unica respuesta  :Crying or Very sad: 

Y antes de que comience una especie de lanzaplatos en el foro, si quieres hablar o decirme toooodo lo que te guste decirlo mejor por irc que estar llenando lineas en los foros.

Un saludo

----------

## Daneel

[img:97e0c97b63]http://us.i1.yimg.com/us.yimg.com/i/mesg/emoticons6/37.gif[/img:97e0c97b63]

Gracias un post así siempre es útil cuando no te entra sueño.

----------

## ||kafre||

a mi realmente me suda la minga por decir algo mas fino el tema este del que hablais sin embargo no puedo dejar de opinar una cosa:

cuando yo entro a un canal de irc, que es un sitio publico donde todos tenemos los mismos derechos ( buenos algunos mas por desgracia ) y por lo tal tengo derecho a preguntar y opinar sobre el tema del que trate el canal siempre que quiera respetando a las demas personas.

1º ) la gente tiene derecho a contestar a mi pregunta si sabe / quiere 

2º ) ese derecho implica obligatoriamente que se pueden quedar callados tambien

3º ) me repatea las bolas la gente que se cree que los demas tienen que saber tanto como ellos o por extension seguir su mismo procedimiento para hacer las cosas; y me explico. me parece estupendo la persona que sabe mucho porque lleva 5 años usando linux y todos los dias se entrega a la lectura de las cosas y a practicar para entenderlas. Que yo sepa eso no le da derecho a que OBLIGUE a los demas a hacer lo mismo. Entendamos el "si yo me molesto, molestate tu" como algo injusto, a fin de cuentas me remito a lo que he dicho anteriormente acerca de los derechos de preguntar y NO CONTESTAR.

y por si no queda claro a lo que me refiero entrad al canal #linux , morada de ciertos idiotas engreidos y flipaos y realizad alguna consulta que no sea de interes para ellos. Sereis baneados antes de que nadie pueda contestaros o daros margen de actuacion.

ejemplo:

a) hola buenas noches, estoy intentando hacer blah blah y tal y cual.

idiota1) te has leido el puto manual?

a) si, pero no tengo claras las cosas

idiota2) no te has leido el manual

idiota1) si te lo has leido no puede haber duda vuelvelo a leer.

a) a ver estoy astascado en este punto, no solo he leido lo que necesitaba del puto manual, sino que ademas he mirado en foros y en google.

You are banned from #linux Reason: Lee el puto manual cabron.

La gente tiene derecho a preguntar lo que le salga de la poya, y tambien tiene derecho a no leerse ningun puto manual de mierda, y la gente que escucha la pregunta es mejor que se quede callada antes de decirte lo que tienes que hacer y no, a fin de cuentas quienes son ellos?

pd: dedicado a ciertos imbeciles del canal #linux . Que conste que tambien hay gente guay alli. Y la tonica de gentoo-es es mucho mas agradable... veremos hasta cuando.

----------

## LinuxBlues

g0su esque no se leyó la sección Sobre cómo no reaccionar como un perdedor de la guía que aparece en mi firma:

Cómo hacer preguntas de manera inteligente

----------

## ertomas

LinuxBlues, no habia leido ese estupendo articulo, me parece de lectura obligada para cualquier persona que se maneje por el mundo de las comunidades, foros, irc, listas de correo, etc..etc..

Recomiendo que todo el mundo lea el articulo, es esencial.

Un Saludo

----------

## ||kafre||

Sigo indicando lo mismo:

1) la gente tiene derecho a preguntar lo que le de la gana y como le de la gana mientras no le falte el respeto a nadie.

2) la gente tiene derechoa no leer, no documentarse ni saber antes ni despues de preguntar.

3) las personas que conocen o no la respuesta tambien tienen derecho a no responder si lo consideran oportuno.

4) nadie tiene derecho a obligar a nadie a hacer nada que este no quiera; vease leer un manual.

5) nadie tiene derecho a negar la participacion de nadie en unos foros publicos o un chat mientras no se falte el respeto a nadie. Por supuesto seguiremos viendo a estos personajillos IDIOTAS privando de este derecho a la gente alegando que no haber leido un manual es faltarles al respeto. Pobres imbéciles.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *||kafre|| wrote:*   

> Sigo indicando lo mismo:
> 
> 1) la gente tiene derecho a preguntar lo que le de la gana y como le de la gana mientras no le falte el respeto a nadie.
> 
> 2) la gente tiene derechoa no leer, no documentarse ni saber antes ni despues de preguntar.
> ...

 

1) La gente que les lee tiene derecho a ignorarlos por completo, simple y fácil.

2) Pues entonces es un cazurro, y lo único que logrará es verse ignorado, por perro.

3) en estos casos que mencionas SIEMPRE es oportuno.

4) Pues entonces, lo que tampoco puedes hacer es obligar a los demás a que te lo den todo digerido y con cuchara...  ¡¡hombre!!

5) Cuando no te lees un manual y no procuras resolver tus propios problemas por tí mismo, sencillamente eres un parásito incordiante, míralo desde este punto de vista ¿no?

----------

## ertomas

Yo lo siento por || Kafre ||....Pero estoy con LinuxBlues, y espero que todos.

Claro que se le puede responder a una persona que no se haya leido un determinado manual. Pero si se le dice a dicha persona que se lea un determinado manual, no es para no responderle, ni para hacerle un feo, ni para joderlo, sino por su propio bien, ya que despues de que se lea dicha recomendacion, seguro que sus problemas serán minimos y ademas aprendera mas rapidamente.

Yo no me gusta que me lo den todo echo, para eso tengo Windows XP!

Un Saludo...

----------

## DarkMind

 *g0su wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/gentoo-sources-2.4.28-r8.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 

en todo caso, que sentido tiene seguir en 2.4? no hay NINGUNA ventaja que te haga usar 2.4 sobre 2.6  :Confused: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pues la verdad, nunca me había molestado en mirar detenidamente el asunto... Pero quise aplicar ciertos HISTIGNORE en mi .bashrc de root y me han funcionado sin el más mínimo problema.

g0su la respuesta que dio ferdy a tu pregunta, era efectivamente la respuesta acertada (no quiero entrar en lo que deparó la charla, pero llevaba toda la razón del mundo...); por si sigues interesado en resolver el problema, estos son los pasos a seguir:

```

cp /etc/skel/.bash_profile /root/

cp /home/LinuxBlues/.bashrc /root/

chown root:root .bashrc

```

y listo, me lee mi .bashrc y absolutamente todos sus parámetros.

Dejemos de lado la polémica, mi única intención al enviar este mensaje es aclararte cómo he resuelto el problema que planteaste en #gentoo-es   ¿ok?

----------

